
Show HN: Messages by the community, forever etched on the Blockchain - parthchoudhary
https://ethereumtothemoon.github.io/ethertothemoon/
======
ac2u
Might be a better idea to put a gif of the app in action on the page along
with an explanation. Folks not familiar are just gonna click the back button
when they're told they need to install a random plugin.

~~~
Cyberdog
As I did.

------
_Marak_
I see some users here negatively commenting on the fact that this requires
installation of the "MetaMask" browser extension.

If you haven't heard of MetaMask before, I'd highly recommend checking out
their website. MetaMask is a bridge from the Ethereum network to the browser.
It uses a library called "web3.js".

FYI, you can also download and install the Brave browser, which now has
MetaMask built-in by default.

[https://metamask.io/](https://metamask.io/)

[https://github.com/ethereum/web3.js/](https://github.com/ethereum/web3.js/)

[https://brave.com/](https://brave.com/)

~~~
CoryG89
Hmm, I use Brave browser on my phone, but it's still complaining about not
having MetaMask. I guess it's only included in the desktop version?

------
nijaru
For those wondering, metamask is a browser extension to interact with the
ethereum network. I know a few of the developers.

[https://metamask.io/](https://metamask.io/)

------
hdhzy
Can't check it because of missing plugin but is it something like
[https://eternitywall.it/](https://eternitywall.it/)?

------
thrillgore
I'm not installing a plugin to see your app, dude.

------
matt_wulfeck
Oh nice an ethereum browser extension. Yet another attack vector for people to
hack your ether coins.

------
chrisz42
some explanation would definitely help.. Does anything with Blockchain or ETH
go to top of HN nowadays?

~~~
Cyberdog
Apparently. What on Earth is a page consisting of nothing but a message
telling me I need to install a browser plugin doing on the front page of HN in
Current Year?

Also, "The Blockchain." You know, that one single blockchain.

